# Achtung!!!! Tödlich giftige Pfeffermischungen auf Djerba im Umlauf!!!!



## tozi (22. November 2018)

Hallo an Alle hier.
BITTE GENAU DURCHLESEN!!!
Meine Frau kam letzten Freitag vom Djerba-Urlaub zurück und brachte mir eine bunte Pfeffermischung mit. Da ich mich mit Pfeffer auskenne, wurde ich aufmerksam, weil ich die roten Körner darin nicht kannte. Ich versuchte die Körner zu mörsern, aber sie waren sehr hart. Einen kleinen Krümel hab ich probiert, nicht scharf, also kein Pfeffer! Beim googeln nach Samen / rot / schwarz bekam ich fast einen Schock. Paternostererbse, tödlich giftig. Ich hab weitergesucht und egal was, kein Irrtum möglich.
Ich habe danach alle 3 großen Djerba-Mitgliedsgruppen im FB kontaktiert. Danach ging es dort durch die Decke! Zwei Tage später, in Zusammenarbeit mit Reiseleitern und Touristikbüros, kontrollierte dann die Polizei in Midoun den Verkäufer und stellte die Giftware sicher. BITTE alle benachrichtigen, die auf Djerba waren, oder dorthin wollen!!!! Das Zeug ist schon längere Zeit dort im Umlauf. Gegenmittel gibt es nicht, bereits ein Samenkorn kann den Tod bedeuten. Wenn ich es nicht bemerkt hätte und ich hätte die Mischung in die Mühle getan, wäre letzten Sonntag mein Todestag gewesen!!!!!! Wer Fragen hat, bitte melden.
Gruß Thomas

Es ist kein Scherz, die zuständige Polizeiabteilung Karlsruhe ist dran. Anbei Bilder


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. November 2018)

Super Info, starke Sache, danke für deinen Einsatz!


----------



## tozi (22. November 2018)

Danke! Verbreitet es bitte überall, Gottseidank zerfällt das Gift beim Erhitzen, jedoch Pfeffermühle auf Steak bedeutet den Tod, wenn mehr als ein Samen zermahlen wird!!!!
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paternostererbse
Gruß
Thomas

ich wollte gerade die Bilder der FB-Threads hochladen, aber sie sind dann nicht mehr lesbar..
Wer es lesen möchte, bitte PN


----------



## tozi (22. November 2018)

Anglerboard ist angemailt, damit das auf die Hauptseite kommt.............
Hoffen wir dass das klappt!!!!!


----------



## tozi (22. November 2018)

Mein Facebook-Profilbild ist orange......... gerne dort per Messenger-Kontakt, wer Infos möchte.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Dustin Bratbarsch (22. November 2018)

Montag sollen wir auch nicht auf der Tankstelle Tanken !!!! 
ps.wieso kommt DEINE Frau alleine vom Djerba-Urlaub zurück?


----------



## tozi (22. November 2018)

Hallo an Alle hier.
BITTE GENAU DURCHLESEN!!!
Meine Frau kam letzten Freitag vom Djerba-Urlaub zurück und brachte mir eine bunte Pfeffermischung mit. Da ich mich mit Pfeffer auskenne, wurde ich aufmerksam, weil ich die roten Körner darin nicht kannte. Ich versuchte die Körner zu Mördern, aber sie waren sehr hat. Einen kleinen Krümel hab ich probiert, nicht scharf, also kein Pfeffer! Beim googeln nach Samen / rot / schwarz bekam ich fast einen Schock. Paternostererbse, tödlich giftig. Ich hab weitergesucht und egal was, kein Irrtum möglich.
Ich habe danach alle 3 großen Djerba-Mitgliedsgruppen im FB kontaktiert. Danach ging es dort durch die Decke! Zwei Tage später, in Zusammenarbeit mit Reiseleitern und Touristikbüros, kontrollierte dann die Polizei in Midoun den Verkäufer und stellte die Giftware sicher. BITTE alle benachrichtigen, die auf Djerba waren, oder dorthin wollen!!!! Das Zeug ist schon längere Zeit dort im Umlauf. Gegenmittel gibt es nicht, bereits ein Samenkorn kann den Tod bedeuten. Wenn ich es nicht bemerkt hätte und ich hätte die Mischung in die Mühle getan, wäre letzten Sonntag mein Todestag gewesen!!!!!! Wer Fragen hat, bitte melden.
Gruß Thomas

Es ist kein Scherz, die zuständige Polizeiabteilung Karlsruhe ist dran. Anbei Bilder


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. November 2018)

Idealerweise auch noch das Auswärtige Amt zwecks offizieller Reisewarnung, die dann evtl. auch von staatlicher Seite aus durch die Medien geht.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. November 2018)

@tozi, danke für die Warnung, betrifft mich zwar nicht, da ich in solche (muslimische) Länder nicht Reisen würde, egal wie günstig dies derzeit wohl ist.
Aber in dem Fall könnte es einen ja auch bei einer Einladung zum Essen erwischen?
Ich frage mich, wie kommt jemand darauf, so was an Touristen zu verkaufen?



Dustin Bratbarsch schrieb:


> Montag sollen wir auch nicht auf der Tankstelle Tanken !!!!



Was soll uns das jetzt sagen?
Soll das witzig sein, oder trollig?

Jürgen


----------



## tozi (23. November 2018)

@ Dustin: sie hat eine Woche Urlaub gemacht nach ihrer Bandscheibenvorfall-Reha.
und sie war auch letztes Jahr schon im Herbst dort

@Taxi: entweder ist es Absicht, oder es wurde aus Unwissenheit druntergemischt, quasi als roter Pfeffer


----------



## tozi (23. November 2018)

Es ist immer wieder dasselbe, aufgrund der ständigen Fakemeldungen wird das Wahre nicht mehr angenommen. Aber ich dachte, hier unter Leuten, die an einer Sache Freude haben, nämlich dem Angeln, finde ich eher Menschen, die das helfen zu verbreiten und sich somit schlimmeres verhindern lässt.
wie gesagt, gerne PN, da kann ich ja die FB-Screenshots schicken.
hab es hier schon versucht, aber sie sind nicht mehr lesbar, aufgrund des zu kleinen Schriftbildes..
Anglerboard verkleinert leider die Bilder sehr...
Gruß
Thomas

aber in zehn Minuten verschwinde ich ins Bett, ich darf morgen arbeiten..........


----------



## tozi (23. November 2018)

@PirschHirsch: das macht die Polizei Karlsruhe, die haben da eine eigene Abteilung für solche Vorkommnisse.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass nicht noch mehr Händler auf Djerba oder in Tunesien mit dem Zeug an der Straße stehen. Ich befürchte aber, dass des Verkäufers Lieferant noch mehr Abnehmer für seinen "bunten" Pfeffer hat.......


----------



## tozi (23. November 2018)

Oh nein......jetzt wurden alle meine Postleitzahlen-Gruppen-Posts zusammengeführt.... so war das nicht gedacht... es sollte eigentlich dort stehenbleiben....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. November 2018)

Nein. Ein Thread zu der Sache reicht völlig aus! Bitte nicht das kommplette Forum damit fluten!

Was bringt Dir das, in zig Unterforen zu der selben Sache zu diskutieren? Bündel das lieber in diesem einen Thread. Dadurch erhält dieser mehr Interesse und wird auch mehr Leute erreichen, als 20 Mal der selbe Text in unterschiedlichen PLZ-Foren!


----------



## phirania (23. November 2018)

Gut gemeint die Warnung ⚠.
Aber in zu  vielen Foren verliert man die Lust zum lesen.


----------



## tozi (23. November 2018)

Ich dachte, so wird Deutschland erreicht. Es steht jedem frei, sich im Facebook bei den Djerba-Gruppen im Anhang anzumelden. Dort kann man alles lesen. Einfach Gruppe beitreten und schon klappt das. Ich wiederhole: absolut tödlich und kein Scherz!!!! Wenn es einer wenigstens macht und es dann allen bestätigt, reicht das schon!!!


----------



## Hering 58 (23. November 2018)

Danke für deine Info.


----------



## tozi (23. November 2018)

OK. Ich hoffe es wird ernst genommen. Leider habe ich nicht viel Feedback erhalten...... Trotzdem bitte teilen. Wenn jemand von euch sich in Facebook in eine der großen Djerba-Gruppen eintragen lässt, kann er alles nachlesen und bestätigen. Hab heute meine Firma informiert, wir waren vor 2 Jahren auf Djerba in einem großen Regierungsprojekt tätig. Die nahmen es komischerweise ernst und haben alle Mitarbeiter benachrichtigt, die damals auf Djerba waren.......


----------



## tozi (23. November 2018)

Vielleicht weil sie mich kennen und dadurch anders ticken


----------



## Andal (23. November 2018)

Du wirst mir bitte verzeihen wollen, dass ich seit Jahren meinen Pfeffer bei Aldi kaufe, des Preises wegen. Djerba ist jetzt doch etwas ab von meinen üblichen Wegen des täglichen Bedarfes.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. November 2018)

Manche schießen, andere verteilen Pfefferkörner...


----------



## tozi (23. November 2018)

Das mag sein, aber in unserem Pfingsturlaub waren wir dort. Und meine frau vor einer Woche. Und diese Märkte sind immer von Urlaubern besucht, die dort einkaufen. Hast du die paternostererbse gegoogelt.?


----------



## tozi (23. November 2018)

Es ist durchaus denkbar, dass wir es hier mit einer neuen Art Terror zu tun haben. Rizin ist das gleiche, nur ist Rizin unter dem Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz eingefasst und Abrin nicht. Das kann gleich Andal erklären. Er googelt gerade die paternostererbse


----------



## Andal (23. November 2018)

Was bist du denn gleich so zickig? Danke, wir wissen jetzt Bescheid und werden uns auf der Insel keinen bunten Pfeffer kaufen.


----------



## tozi (23. November 2018)

Wir waren Pfingsten auf Djerba und meine Frau vor einer Woche und sie hat das Zeug mitgebracht.


----------



## tozi (23. November 2018)

Andal, es geht darum dass viele Urlauber, die in Deutschland sind, bestätigt haben, dass in ihren Mischungen die Körner auch sind.


----------



## tozi (23. November 2018)

Du hast gleich ne PN.


----------



## Andal (23. November 2018)

Das weiß ich jetzt. Du hast es oft genug wiederholt.


----------



## tozi (23. November 2018)

@Drillsucht.... Einen Schuss hören andere. Deine pfeffermühle ist viel leiser.......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. November 2018)

oder der ein oder andere fliegt mal eben rüber und denkt dabei innig an seine Schwiegermutter.....


tozi schrieb:


> Es ist durchaus denkbar, dass wir es hier mit einer neuen Art Terror zu tun haben. Rizin ist das gleiche, nur ist Rizin unter dem Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz eingefasst und Abrin nicht. Das kann gleich Andal erklären. Er googelt gerade die paternostererbse


Der Terroristen interessiert das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz wohl kaum. Aber die Spekulation halte ich für übertrieben. Ich finde gut, das du  gewarnt hast, aber jetzt solltest du mal durchschnaufen und andere ihre Arbeit machen lassen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. November 2018)

Sei froh dass Ihr lebt und nichts passiert ist...Für ein paar Tacken mehr gibt es hier bessere Produkte als da auf der Strasse...
Warst Du schon bei Zoll oder Polizei und hast dein Pfeffer da schon abgegeben ???


----------



## tozi (23. November 2018)

@drillsucht.alles recht was du schreibst. Die Polizei Offenburg hat es weitergegeben an die zuständige Abteilung in Karlsruhe. Leider viel Bürokratie. Buschfunk auf Djerba hat besser funktioniert. Nach 2 Tagen war die Polizei auf dem Markt und hat aufgeräumt. Nur leider wissen von den Urlaubern, die das Zeug in Deutschland zuhause haben, (du hast es gesehen auf den Screenshots) die wenigsten Bescheid. Genau das will ich erreichen. Oder hast du Lust auf ein Pfeffersteak ala Djerba bei Bekannten die grad dort im Urlaub waren?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. November 2018)

tozi schrieb:


> Oder hast du Lust auf ein Pfeffersteak ala Djerba bei Bekannten die grad dort im Urlaub waren?



Jaaaa...Sehr gerne aber ohne Pfeffer bitte....
Schalt mal jetzt den Blues ein, tut dir sehr gut !!!!
Geh morgen lieber zum Radiosender und berichte da mal ...


----------



## tozi (23. November 2018)

Sorry ihr seid zum Teil einfach nur......
Sozialkompetenz ist für einige hier ein Fremdwort. Die einen bedanken sich und die anderen machen sich noch lustig. Danke fürs Update. Ich mach dann lieber anderswo meine Erfahrungen. Wenn es jemanden interessiert, bitte per PN  - - ansonsten ist es mir zu dumm. Nach vielen Jahren hier, mit viel Spaß am Board, zu diesem Thema haben diverse hier komplett versagt. Schade um die Zeit, die ich für die PN-Schreiberei verbraucht habe. Danke an alle, die sich mit mir auf qualitativem Niveau und Weise unterhalten haben. An die anderen, danke für nichts. An den Admin Christian: halte mich bitte auf dem Laufenden. Danke.
Ich hoffe, ich begegne dem einen oder anderen nicht am Wasser, bei vielen würde ich mich freuen. Ende meiner aktiven Zeit hier!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. November 2018)

Ich glaube Du brauchst momentan nur viel Aufmerksamkeit...Spiel doch nicht die beleidigte Leberwurst...
Das mit den Radiosender war ehrlich gemeint, vielleicht senden die und Du erreichst mehr als hier, so wichtig wie es dir ist...


----------



## Nemo (24. November 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Warnung! Ich verstehe auch nicht, was mit den Leuten hier los ist, die das verharmlosen. Wer mal ein bisschen nachliest wird feststellen, dass es höchst fraglich ist, dass das Zeug zum einen per Zufall in die Pfeffermischungen gelangt, zum anderen wird genau durch das Zerkleinern in der Mühle die Giftigkeit erzeugt, denn im Ganzen geschluckt werden die Früchte unverdaut durch den Körper ausgeschieden.
Ein dummer Zufall oder die unendliche Blödheit der Menschen ist nie ausgeschlossen, aber das stinkt schon gewaltig nach einem raffinierten Anschlag auf Touristen. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal auf Djerba...


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2018)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Wer mal ein bisschen nachliest (Hv. Mm.) wird feststellen, dass es höchst fraglich ist, dass das Zeug zum einen per Zufall in die Pfeffermischungen gelangt...


Lieber ZF,
mich interessiert das Thema auch. Da ich erstens exotische Gewürze mag, und zweitens vermutlich 2019 dienstlich in den nahen Osten reisen muss, kannst Du bitte einige Links oder Literaturhinweise dazu einstellen? Wo man mal ein "bisschen nachlesen" kann bezüglich der von Dir genannten nicht-zufälligen Verbreitung bzw. wo dies belegt wird?


----------



## Lorenz (24. November 2018)

Wie abwegig eine Verwechslung ist, kommt vermutlich drauf an wen man zum Pflücken losschickt. Zumindest einem Gewürzhändler müsste sowas natürlich auffallen, aber vielleicht war das nur ein armes Schwein (gfs. aus der Stadt), das sich am Strassenrand ein bisschen was dazuverdienen wollte. Wenn sich dann jemand vielleicht gezielt bzw. ausschliesslich an Touristen wendet, weil die mehr bezahlen, dann fällt es Einheimischen die sich auskennen und auf eine Verwechslung hinweisen könnten, nicht so leicht auf... Wer weiß...
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peruanischer_Pfefferbaum
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paternostererbse

Ich zumindest werde das in Zukunft mal im Hinterkopf behalten, wenn ich mal was am Strassenrand kaufen sollte. Im Prinzip ist das aber nichts neues, denn bei uns gibt es ja auch bei manchen essbaren Pflanzen und Pilzen Verwechslungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Nemo (24. November 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber ZF,
> mich interessiert das Thema auch. Da ich erstens exotische Gewürze mag, und zweitens vermutlich 2019 dienstlich in den nahen Osten reisen muss, kannst Du bitte einige Links oder Literaturhinweise dazu einstellen? Wo man mal ein "bisschen nachlesen" kann bezüglich der von Dir genannten nicht-zufälligen Verbreitung bzw. wo dies belegt wird?


Ist vom Smartphone aus gerade ein wenig umständlich. Evtl. heute Abend. Ich habe einfach danach gesucht, wo Pfeffer eigentlich wächst und welche roten Beeren sonst den teuren roten Pfeffer ersetzen. Da gibt es einige billige Möglichkeiten.
Die Paternostererbse ist aber keine Pflanze, die in Tunesien am Straßenrand wächst und wo sich jemand einfach beim Mischen keine Gedanken gemacht hat.

Auch Pfeffer wächst nicht in Tunesien, wenn die Mischungen also importiert werden, glaube ich noch weniger an ein Versehen, denn die Lieferanten sollten es wissen und vor allem über günstigere und in größeren Mengen vorhandene Alternativen verfügen.

Wenn man sich jetzt noch die Ähnlichkeit des Giftes zu Rizin ansieht, nur dass dieses viel stärker kontrolliert wird,  gehen bei mir zumindest die Alarmglocken an.

...dass der Islamist, der im August in Köln einen Anschlag mit Rizin vorbereitet hatte, ein Tunesier ist, ist auch ein interessanter Zufall.


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2018)

Lieber ZF,
hoppla, ich hab erst grade Deine sehr zutreffende Signatur bemerkt, sonst hätt ich natürlich nicht nachgefragt. Die ergänzt Dein Posting natürlich prima und läßt keine Fragen offen. Bitte, mach Dir keine Mühe mit einer weiteren Antwort hinsichtlich Deiner brillianten These. Es stimmt mich aber optimistisch, dass Du weisst, wo der Pfeffer wächst. 
Minimax


----------



## Taxidermist (24. November 2018)

Mich würde interessieren, ob dieses Arxxxloch von Gewürzhändler auch seinen eigenen Landsleuten das Gift verkauft hat?
Das kann ich mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen, weil dies sonst übel für ihn ausgehen könnte.
Bleibt bei mir deshalb immer mehr die Vermutung, das es sich um einen gezielten Anschlag auf (angeblich Ungläubige!) Touristen handelt!
Leider konnte ich bisher außer hier im AB, nirgendwo etwas zu dem Vorfall entdecken, da Face-Book nicht zu meinen Informationsquellen gehört?

Jürgen


----------



## Nemo (24. November 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber ZF,
> hoppla, ich hab erst grade Deine sehr zutreffende Signatur bemerkt, sonst hätt ich natürlich nicht nachgefragt. Die ergänzt Dein Posting natürlich prima und läßt keine Fragen offen. Bitte, mach Dir keine Mühe mit einer weiteren Antwort hinsichtlich Deiner brillianten These. Es stimmt mich aber optimistisch, dass Du weisst, wo der Pfeffer wächst.
> Minimax


Sehr witzig. Ich nehme das Thema aber durchaus sehr ernst. Die These ist nicht brilliant, sondern leider sehr naheliegend. Wenn Du eine harmlose Erklärung hast, nur zu. Bin gespannt.
Und selbst wenn es doch auf reiner Dummheit basieren sollte (was ich nicht glaube), ändert es wenig an der Gefährlichkeit.


----------



## tozi (24. November 2018)

Ich lasse mich jetzt hinreißen, doch noch etwas zu posten. Ich bin in Kontakt mit einer deutschen, die in Tunesien lebt. Sie hat Kontakte nach Djerba.. .. Lest daraus was ihr wollt... Oder meldet euch dort in dieser Gruppe an
Gruß 
Thomas
Danke ZF


----------



## exstralsunder (24. November 2018)

@tozi: wurde  durch das Veterinär Amt deine Befürchtung/Annahme bestätigt?
Wobei mir deine Fotos durchaus aussehen, als ob es sich wirklich um die Paternostererbse handelt.
Hmm....wie kommen die auf Weihrauch?
Das ist eher ein unscheinbarer Samen und gewiss nicht rot. Er sieht ähnlich wie Kümmel aus, nur etwas dicker.
Ich habe gleich mal meinen roten Pfeffer durchgeguckt: alles in bester Ordnung.
So muss roter Pfeffer- bzw rosa Beeren aussehen: (echter roter -Kampot-Pfeffer ist nicht so intensiv rot wie auf dem Bild.)


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2018)

Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## tozi (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke, dass ihr diese Woche irgendwann den Fernseher anmachen solltet. Danke an die Unterstützer, den ignoranten Anderen.... Nur noch Schneidertage
Gruss 
Thomas


----------



## Krallblei (1. Dezember 2018)

Amen


----------



## tozi (1. Dezember 2018)

Amen heisst übersetzt: "so ist es". Du hast recht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Dezember 2018)

Das Zeug wird ja als Duftstoff verwendet, zusammen mit Weihrauch und Sandelholz.

Also entweder Aluhüte raus und der Verschwörung auf der Spur, oder einfach eine dumme Verwechslung annehmen.


----------



## Flatfischer (1. Dezember 2018)

tozi schrieb:


> den ignoranten Anderen.... Nur noch Schneidertage



Sorry, aber ich verstehe nicht, warum Du hier über "Ignoranten" so angepisst bist. Fakt ist, das im Internet außer dem von Dir erstellten Thread hier im Anglerboard auch nach über einer Woche absolut nichts über giftige Pfeffermischungen auf Djerba zu finden ist (weder bei Google-Suche auf deutsch noch auf englisch). Ist ja im digitalen Zeitalter zumindest sehr ungewöhnlich. Da darfst Du dich über eine gewisse Skepsis nicht wundern.

Flatfischer


----------



## RonTom (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann diese ganze Panikmache auch nicht nachvollziehen... Habe im Internet auch mal gesucht und nichts weiter gefunden. Wurden die Samen überhaupt mal untersucht?
Deinen Drang nach Aufmerksamkeit kannst du ja in diesen tollen Facebookgruppen ausleben aber warum hier? Ich habe hier noch nie was über Djerba gelesen. Du tust ja so als ob die halbe Welt nach Djerba reist...


----------



## Nemo (3. Dezember 2018)

Eine Verwechslung ist natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen, ich glaube aber nicht daran. Ich habe bei weiteren Recherchen keine Hinweise darauf gefunden, dass die Paternostererbse in Tunesien heimisch ist, ich denke, sie braucht als Tropenpflanze mehr Feuchtigkeit. Man müsste sie also gezielt als Zierpflanze halten, die darüner hinaus immerhin bis zu 10m hoch wird.
Dass nicht alle Beeren, die an irgend einem Strauch wachsen, essbar sind, wird glaube ich in allen Kulturen der Welt gelehrt, insbesondere diejenigen die damit Handel treiben, sollten sich ein klein wenig auskennen.

https://www.focus.de/wissen/natur/t...en-die-toeten-toedliche-erbse_aid_433885.html
"In der Paternostererbse lauert ein todbringendes Protein, das sogenannte Abrin. Es ähnelt in seiner physiologischen und toxischen Beschaffenheit Schlangengiften. Schon der Verzehr einer einzigen Erbse kann für den Menschen den Tod zur Folge haben. Bei einer Vergiftung erleidet das Opfer zunächst Magenschmerzen, bevor ein Brechreiz auftritt. Der Vergiftete fällt bald darauf ins Koma. Wenn schließlich der Blutkreislauf zusammenbricht, stirbt der Mensch.
Die Paternostererbse wird in manchen tropischen Ländern als Waffe für Giftmorde genutzt. Die angespitzte Erbse wird dem Opfer dabei in die Haut gestochen. Dadurch gelangt das Gift direkt in den Blutkreislauf und löst mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit den Tod aus."

Ich warte einfach mal gespannt ab, ob nicht doch bald ein interessanter Artikel in der Zeitung erscheint. Offenbar wurden ja immerhin Ermittlungen aufgenommen, tozi hat ja geschrieben, dass dort unten durch die Polizei kontrolliert und die Giftware sichergestellt wurde. Wie schnell die jetzt arbeiten ist natürlich die Frage...


----------



## greenRiver (3. Dezember 2018)

Soll will Wind um ein bisschen Pfeffer... Und das über Wochen. Ich glaube so langsam hat jedes Board Mitglied aufgrund von grenzenloser Penetrant es mitbekommen.


----------



## Nemo (3. Dezember 2018)

greenRiver schrieb:


> Soll will Wind um ein bisschen Pfeffer... Und das über Wochen. Ich glaube so langsam hat jedes Board Mitglied aufgrund von grenzenloser Penetrant es mitbekommen.



...

Mag sein, dass das anfangs ein wenig viel war, ich kann tozi aber gut verstehen dass er aufgewühlt war, nachdem er offenbar einer möglicherweise tödlichen Vergiftung nur knapp entronnen ist.
Klar muss man abwarten was bei all dem herauskommt, aber gewarnt zu sein ist auch nicht verkehrt. Tunesien/Djerba ist ein beliebtes Urlaubsziel und Gewürze werden häufig mitgebracht und weiterverschenkt.
Man muss jetzt auch nicht (so wie ich, und dabei bleibe ich auch) direkt vom Schlimmsten ausgehen, aber das komplett herunterzuspielen und als Lappalie abzutun kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Dezember 2018)

Tozi scheint es nicht egal zu sein, ob Mitmenschen evtl. Schaden nehmen - was ich sehr begrüße


----------



## RonTom (3. Dezember 2018)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mag sein, dass das anfangs ein wenig viel war, ich kann tozi aber gut verstehen dass er aufgewühlt war, nachdem er offenbar einer möglicherweise tödlichen Vergiftung nur knapp entronnen ist.
> Klar muss man abwarten was bei all dem herauskommt, aber gewarnt zu sein ist auch nicht verkehrt. Tunesien/Djerba ist ein beliebtes Urlaubsziel und Gewürze werden häufig mitgebracht und weiterverschenkt.
> Man muss jetzt auch nicht (so wie ich, und dabei bleibe ich auch) direkt vom Schlimmsten ausgehen, aber das komplett herunterzuspielen und als Lappalie abzutun kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen.



Alles richtig aber ich würde erst so eine Welle machen wenn ich mir zu 100% sicher bin das es sich um diese Erbse handelt.


----------



## Nemo (3. Dezember 2018)

RonTom schrieb:


> Alles richtig aber ich würde erst so eine Welle machen wenn ich mir zu 100% sicher bin das es sich um diese Erbse handelt.


Hast du dir den Eingangsbeitrag und die Bilder angesehen? Groß ist die Chance nicht, dass es NICHT die Erbsen sind, daher ist eine frühe Warnung durchaus angebracht.


----------



## trawar (3. Dezember 2018)

tozi schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ihr diese Woche irgendwann den Fernseher anmachen solltet. Danke an die Unterstützer, den ignoranten Anderen.... Nur noch Schneidertage
> Gruss
> Thomas



Hi hast du genauere Daten, das würde mich Interessieren.
Danke dir.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2018)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Wenn sich dann jemand vielleicht gezielt bzw. ausschliesslich an Touristen wendet, weil die mehr bezahlen, dann fällt es Einheimischen die sich auskennen und auf eine Verwechslung hinweisen könnten, nicht so leicht auf... Wer weiß...
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peruanischer_Pfefferbaum
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paternostererbse


Da haste wirklich einen verwechselbaren Doppelgänger aufgeführt, wäre damit schon eine plausible Erklärung.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/fd/Schinus_molle.jpg/387px-Schinus_molle.jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3c/Starr_060928-0417_Abrus_precatorius.jpg/800px-Starr_060928-0417_Abrus_precatorius.jpg
http://www.giftpflanzen.com/Copyright_giftpflanzen.com/abrus_precatorius.jpg

Aber wie schon Tante Hedwig immer sagte  : Keine kleinen roten Beeren von irgendwo essen,nur die roten Johannisbeeren aus dem Garten sind ein sicherer Sonderfall !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2018)

Wir haben mal mit mehreren Personen im Außengarten Tannenzweiglein für einen Tee-Absud gepflückt.
Eine Nichte meiner Frau , eine unbedarfte Großstadtpflanze 17Jahre, pflückte lustig weiter nebenan - an Eibenzweigen.
Richtig gut war, dass meine Tochter 16 Jahre sowas schon kannte und bei ihrer Mitkontrolle erkannte - die älteren fragte; und dann war es einfach mit dem aussortieren.
Wäre überhaupt nicht fein gewesen (instante perdu), aber so ist das in der Naturwelt eben auch: Es gibt solche und solche ... oft sogar nebeneinander.


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2018)

[Edit Mod - Bitte kein OT! Bleibt hier beim Thema]


----------



## exstralsunder (4. Dezember 2018)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Ich habe bei weiteren Recherchen keine Hinweise darauf gefunden, dass die Paternostererbse in Tunesien heimisch ist, ich denke, sie braucht als Tropenpflanze mehr Feuchtigkeit. e...




Tja man muss nicht erst nach Tunesien reisen um an die Tropen Pflanze/Samen ranzukommen.
https://www.amazon.de/Samen-precatorius-Paternostererbse-Gumchi-Krabbenaugenwein/dp/B078KG77ZP/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1543917442&sr=8-1&keywords=paternostererbse
Für schlappe 10 € kann man sich 100 unliebsamen Leuten entledigen.
Man muss aber wahrscheinlich bis zum Silvestermenü warten. Bis Weihnachten klaptt's mit der Lieferung nicht mehr.
Alternativ kann man ja auch darauf ausweichen, falls die /der Liebste das falsche (bzw kein) Weihnachtsgeschenk geschenkt hat.
https://www.amazon.de/Tollkirsche-b..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=FB9X9ZM8MR38BWHPNK73


----------



## tozi (5. Dezember 2018)

Irgendwie würde ich die Unterhaltung ja selbst lustig finden, aber da fehlt mir doch der Sinn dafür. Und wie mein Freund ZF bemerkt hat, man muss gar nicht nach Tunesien reisen. Freunde von Bekannten mit Mitbringseln reichen da völlig aus. Und da die Paternostererbse im islamischen Raum als Zutat zu Weihrauchmischungen gegen wird, wird das halt dann verwechselt. Und eine Bestätigung brauche ICH nicht, denn in MEINER Mischung war genug drin um 270 Menschen ins Grab zu bringen. Aber wie sag ich: wer mich killen will, muss früher aufstehen!
Wer natürlich an alles und jedem zweifelt, der darf gerne weitermachen...
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## tozi (5. Dezember 2018)

Und Schinusbeeren, kann man zwischen den Firgern vertreiben. Es bleibt nur ein kleiner Kern. P-erbse scheint fast so hart wie eine Holzperle zu sein. Wie eingangs beschrieben flog mir das Zeug quer durch die Küche als ich es mörserte...


----------



## tozi (5. Dezember 2018)

Sachlicher gings jetzt aber grad net......


----------



## RonTom (6. Dezember 2018)

Du hast echt ein großes Mitteilungsbedürfnis. Wenn keiner reagiert dann schreibst du halt deinen eigenen Thread voll..

Nunja ohne echten Beweis (sorry aber du kannst uns hier viel erzählen) glaube ich hier gar nix und halte das für Panikmache. Kam denn schon was im Fernsehen oder gab es einen Bericht in der Presse? Nein? Tja die berichten auch erst wenn sie es schwarz auf weiß haben. Sonst kann ja jeder kommen...


----------



## trawar (6. Dezember 2018)

RonTom schrieb:


> Du hast echt ein großes Mitteilungsbedürfnis. Wenn keiner reagiert dann schreibst du halt deinen eigenen Thread voll..
> 
> Nunja ohne echten Beweis (sorry aber du kannst uns hier viel erzählen) glaube ich hier gar nix und halte das für Panikmache. Kam denn schon was im Fernsehen oder gab es einen Bericht in der Presse? Nein? Tja die berichten auch erst wenn sie es schwarz auf weiß haben. Sonst kann ja jeder kommen...



Wie geil, nur weil es nicht im Lügenfernsehen oder in der Bild stand, glaubst du es nicht?
In den massen Manipulierenden Medien kriegst du nur das zu sehen und zu Lesen was auch für die breite Masse geeignet ist.
Solange ich nicht in der Lage bin die Quellen dieser machenschaften als Authentisch auszumachen, genieße ich alles mit Vorsicht.
Das beste Beispiel ist ein thema das durch die Welt geht, schau mal nach den Information in den  unteschiedlichen Ländern die an das Volk weitergegeben wird.
In jedem Land ist es immer davon abhängig welche Politischen beziehungen gerade gepflegt werden.
Deshalb gehe ich auch nicht wählen, alles ein korruptes pack.

Just my 2 Cent.


----------



## ralle (6. Dezember 2018)

Da es hier nichts neues gibt, bzw. geben wird und der Umgangston auch zu wünschen übrig läßt - schließe ich hiermit das Thema.


----------



## tozi (7. Dezember 2018)

https://mlr.baden-wuerttemberg.de/d...nostererbsen-in-pfeffermischung-aus-tunesien/
Ich lass euch jetzt mal alleine mit euren Gedanken und eurem Gewissen. Danke an alle die mich bestärkt haben weiterzumachen. Es hat sich gelohnt. 
Entschuldigen nehme ich an. Es kann jeder was draus lernen. 
Grüße 
Thomas
Und wenn mich an Ostern einer mit der wathose auf vaschvitz sieht, trinken wir n Bierchen zusammen. Ich hab ne camoujacke und Kennzeichen OGTZ


----------



## Damyl (7. Dezember 2018)

https://www.agrar-presseportal.de/N...als-Souvenir-aus-dem-Urlaub_article26705.html
Habe ich auch gerade im Netz gefunden und wollte es hier rein stellen.
Danke dir Tozi.


----------



## tozi (7. Dezember 2018)

Danke. Ich bin gerne aktiv auf diese Art und Weise. Das hat sich gelohnt. 
Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## Nemo (7. Dezember 2018)

Danke noch mal für die Warnung und Deinen Einsatz, tozi. Mal sehen, ob jetzt weiterhin minimaximal schlaue Sprüche kommen


----------



## ralle (9. Dezember 2018)

Da vom Themenersteller weitere Informationen kommen sollen, wird das Thema wieder freigeschaltet. Falls es wieder zu persönlichen Anfeindungen kommt, dann wird sofort ohne Ankündigung geschlossen !!
Ich lasse auch alle "Antworten" stehen um den Zusammenhang sichtbar zu lassen - aber auch nur deshalb.


----------



## trawar (9. Dezember 2018)

Hier ist es auch bestätigt worden. 

https://mlr.baden-wuerttemberg.de/d...nostererbsen-in-pfeffermischung-aus-tunesien/


----------



## ralle (9. Dezember 2018)

Habe das Thema und Beiträge  (Wiedermal Djerba) hier eingebunden. So bleibt der Zusammenhang erhalten. 

Und ein Thread reicht doch !


----------

